# Suggestions Between Montana, Tahoe, or SLC?



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

They're all good. One advantage of SLC is that you have so many in on place. Big Sky is good if you don't want to deal with a city.....etc...they all have good qualities. So just pick one and you can't go wrong.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

As far as snow goes...maybe this will help:

http://www.cpc.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/lead03/off03_prcp.gif


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Alpine Duke said:


> As far as snow goes...maybe this will help:
> 
> http://www.cpc.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/lead03/off03_prcp.gif


If accurate, that map bodes well for Alberta, Montana, Idaho, and the mountain region of BC... >


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Damn Poutanen!! Good to see some of the dudes from a while ago still prowl on here. 

Well it has boiled down to SLC or Colorado actually. I'm in FL now and I'm driving so MT is too far and I'd have to go through Utah and CO to get there so kind of pointless. Jackson Hole is kind of in the picture now since Airline tickets aren't in my cost. Just looking for pow mainly and a good day of resort riding.

So I guess now it's between SLC and Colorado. Not sure which. I'd like to hit more than one resort so CO might be hard. Want to hit Steamboat and then Snowmass.

Edit: I meant Vail not Snowmass.

Edit Again: So pretty much decided on Vail, but does anyone know the best time to go for Pow?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I would wait till you driving and see who has the snow. Telluride, jackson or snowbird if you want steeper stuff. I would even pick grand targhee over jackson because of the lines that Jackson has now days. It used to be reasonable but it has fotten absolutely ridiculous on pow days. 

I would take big sky for sure....


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Damn. I guess I'm not used to lines. Longest I've waited was 5 mins. NY. Is Vail bad for lines?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Anything on I70 is crazy on a powder day or holiday. The only way to get around it is to know


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Well I'd be going on a set day during the week. 2 days at Vail a day or two at Steamboat. Would it still be nuts?

Just looking somewhere with bowls or trees that still has a big resort.

Edit: I like Vail cause it's big. Or at least looks that way.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Vail is great. It is very large with plenty to see. Just not my first choice but I did live there for 5 years and would still go back to ride in a heart beat.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Argo said:


> Vail is great. It is very large with plenty to see. Just not my first choice but I did live there for 5 years and would still go back to ride in a heart beat.


Not first choice for CO or in all? I'm just looking for the Combo of big mtn resort with Pow. My plan now is to drive into CO and do Vail for a day or two and then go to Pow Mtn. in Utah for 2 days. Then drive back. Figure I get the best of both worlds.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

When you say big mountain, i think steep gnarly terrain. I guess you mean in acreage. Vail would be a top choice for sure. I love vail, especially on a good powder day....


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I just mean big by vert and terrain. Don't really want to be standing on the top and have it look just like Seven Springs, all flat rolling hills. I know some resorts are "big" but there isn't as much vertical. Just looking for vert and more than just a few trails and a park. I'm going to Pow Mow so I am gonna get the huge acres there. More looking for a big vert resort with some glades and pow trails. That's kind of why I latched onto Vail. It's my first trip out west so looking for the classic "out west resort" with some pow. 

Sounds like Vail might be it. Just hard to tell how the glades and bowls are like from the trail maps. If not I am heading to Pow Mow too so I'll get some hikes and turns in. Vail seems to be very big on groomed trails and park at the very least.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Hungrytitan (Dec 22, 2014)

ThunderChunky said:


> Sounds like Vail might be it. Just hard to tell how the glades and bowls are like from the trail maps. If not I am heading to Pow Mow too so I'll get some hikes and turns in. Vail seems to be very big on groomed trails and park at the very least.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


Vail has great bowls and trees to ride and if you hit them on a powder day it is incredible. You won't have to worry about any flat rolling hills etc, you're only problem will be the chances of actually catching a fresh powder day.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Hungrytitan said:


> Vail has great bowls and trees to ride and if you hit them on a powder day it is incredible. You won't have to worry about any flat rolling hills etc, you're only problem will be the chances of actually catching a fresh powder day.


Well unfortunately the trip is a set date. So it'll be a gamble no matter what. Even if it isn't a pow day. I'm pretty sure I'll be in awe of what powder there is there anyway. Sounds like Vail is my choice. I am gonna probably hit there for a day and then maybe hit Apsen if we get bored.

Do you happen to know if I'll need anything cray for my car going around Vail or even to SLC? I know some places you need chains. I'm in FL now so I don't even have snow tires anymore.


----------



## Hungrytitan (Dec 22, 2014)

ThunderChunky said:


> Well unfortunately the trip is a set date. So it'll be a gamble no matter what. Even if it isn't a pow day. I'm pretty sure I'll be in awe of what powder there is there anyway. Sounds like Vail is my choice. I am gonna probably hit there for a day and then maybe hit Apsen if we get bored.
> 
> Do you happen to know if I'll need anything cray for my car going around Vail or even to SLC? I know some places you need chains. I'm in FL now so I don't even have snow tires anymore.


If it's snowing they do have traction laws out there requiring 4 wheel drive and/or snow tires. It can get pretty brutal fast up there with gridlocked traffic for hours and cars off in the ditches all over the place etc. It's a dice game trying to travel in and out of there and get a powder day, it's a blessing and a curse, good luck. As far as the traction laws, if you do end up being disabled without the proper equipment you get a large fine.


----------



## kyle_lamb (Sep 5, 2016)

Bigsky is pretty decent, gets damn cold though! Place doesn't have much of a nightlife but the skiable terrain makes up for it. Powder quality is great but doesn't compare to Japan powder. Place isn't crowded, the only lift you might be waiting for is the lone peak tram. Even then its not a long wait. Has some really good off-piste boarding, and the country people are super friendly. If you duck a rope you risk getting your pass taken, HOWEVER if you duck in the right place... Ski patrol will take you through the luxurious runs of Yellowstone private ski resort in order to get you back to the base of Bigsky (and won't take your pass). Thats how it played out for me, tons of powder that hasn't been touched in months. Duck near the Dakota-lift 

Kyle


----------

